# Al Jazeera on OSN Plus HD box



## thjensen (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi,
I have the OSN plus hd box, where there is an additional CAM slot. Does any one know if an Al Jazeera Sports card will work in the second CAM slot (I will buy a CAM as well of course)?

Best regards 
Thomas


----------

